# everyonedoesit!



## Ethan-2.6- (Jul 17, 2008)

How good is everyonedoesit.com do they ever get swiped by customs?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

uh? what is it about? i check that site, came out nothing, what is it for?


----------



## newbie2this (Jul 17, 2008)

everyonedoesit.com   , great for usa buyer's  everything i paid for i have got  take's about 1-2 weeks to get to me here in the us , both pipe and bong made it tho us custom's umm i think the site is in the uk ,  
... great site  i buy from them all the time ,   they will only ship , pipe's bong's ect to the us  they will not ship thing's like seed's  ect to the usa  .


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2008)

I got a glass pipe from them last year without any problems.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Jul 17, 2008)

oo ic thankyou for clarifying


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 18, 2008)

I got a steamroller, bubbler, and grinder from them a couple years ago, it's a great site with a quality selection of glass. As far as I know, the only problems people have had with customs have been when purchasing Roor bongs.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2008)

I bought some glass from there too...no problems.


----------



## Firepower (Jul 18, 2008)

newbie2this said:
			
		

> *How good is everyonedoesit.com* do they ever get swiped by customs?.


 


			
				newbie2this said:
			
		

> everyonedoesit.com , *great for usa buyer's* everything i paid for *i have got take's about 1-2 weeks to get to me here *in the us , *both pipe and bong made it tho us custom's* umm i think the site is in the uk ,
> ... *great site i buy from them all the time* , they will only ship , pipe's bong's ect to the us they will not ship thing's like seed's ect to the usa .


 
you answered your own question, you asked about the site and then told us how great it is, looks like youre trying to advertise them here, but thats just my opinion. never heard of them but i personally rather buy bong and pipes at a local shop, glass and shipping are not exactly best friends, specially when coming out of the US..


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Jul 18, 2008)

Firepower said:
			
		

> you answered your own question, you asked about the site and then told us how great it is, looks like youre trying to advertise them here, but thats just my opinion. never heard of them but i personally rather buy bong and pipes at a local shop, glass and shipping are not exactly best friends, specially when coming out of the US..




Im not newbie... what u been smokin too much? haha


----------



## newbie2this (Jul 20, 2008)

Firepower said:
			
		

> you answered your own question, you asked about the site and then told us how great it is, looks like youre trying to advertise them here, but thats just my opinion. never heard of them but i personally rather buy bong and pipes at a local shop, glass and shipping are not exactly best friends, specially when coming out of the US..


 
lol, plus "nothing is coming out of the us", the site is in uk not us , plus price of gas these day's i would weather pay the shipping  if  the glass break's it's there fault plus insureance is like wat 50 cent's more lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 20, 2008)

*Apparently, they can ship bongs and pipes and such.  I got glass from them, customs opened every box and stickered it, but sent it on anyway.*


----------

